# Australian Flex drivers represent!



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Greetings all,

My application is done and I've been told it will take a couple of weeks for them to complete my background check.

Are there any drivers in Australia that have completed this step and started taking blocks? I'm interested to know your experiences!


----------



## znarf (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello


I started since last week. Took 6 blocks last week. They paid $108 for each 4hrs block . Average 25 packages per block. Not difficult to do!


----------

